# Vehicle hunting



## kdesq (Nov 22, 2005)

From the N.D. small game proclamation: MOTOR-DRIVEN VEHICLES AND AIRCRAFT IN THE TAKING OF FURBEARERS. It is illegal to drive vehicles off established roads and trails during the deer gun season while attempting to take furbearers with firearms, archery equipment, and dogs.

I started this issue elswhere on the forum and thought it belongs here. Should furbearer hunters have the right to drive off the established trail? As a landowner, I don't want hunters driving all over my land just because they are in pusuit of a coyote, espeically if they are behind hounds. This kind of thing just makes more landowners want to post their land and is going to restrict hunting access. Not to mention the fairness of the issue. Why should I have to walk 1/4 mile to hunt pheasants in a brush pile, while the rabbit hunter can drive right up to it? Maybe someone can shed some light on this.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The idea behind this is to allow landowners (and their agents) to dispatch of vermin at the time and place of their choosing. It's the same reason you're allowed to shoot vermin out the window of a vehicle.

There was a bunch of guys doing this south of Valley City last year that got caught driving off-trial on land where they weren't welcome.


----------



## kdesq (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm talking about driving off trail, on land that's not posted, and not yours.


----------



## houndsman (Jan 30, 2006)

Sheesh... What the heck is your problem with hound hunters? You CAN'T CHASE COYOTES with a MOTOR VEHICLE even if you had 25 SLOBBER-MOUTHED HOUNDS TIED TO YOUR BUMPER!!!! Period-Dot.

Arrrgh!!! This absolutely drives me NUTS!!! I'm telling you - again - that hound hunters DO NOT HAVE THE LEGAL RIGHT TO CHASE COYOTES WITH MOTOR VEHICLES (including Snow Machines, etc).AND THEY CANNOT DRIVE ACROSS YOUR LAND TO CATCH HOUNDS EITHER. Any that do are breaking the law - and are not hound hunters - they are slobs. Just like the deer 'hunter' that spotlights is a slob. And the fisherman that takes more than his limit is a slob. And the non-hound coyote hunter that drives across fields chasing coyotes is a slob. Quite suggesting that because you heard some stupid anecdotal reference to some slob hound hunter that we are all the same. I was hunting hounds for many years before my oldest boy was born - and have run them with other houndsmen that I have met from 9 different states. I don't know of ANY that act as you suggest. And yes - I have run coyotes with hounds. And I didn't drive across your land. Or your neighbors land. Or your friends land. Or your friends buddy-at-the-bar's land. I didn't do it with a truck. I didn't do it with a four wheeler. I didn't do it with a drift-skipper.

As I stated in the other thread - it is foolish, unfounded, non-factual statements like you are starting yet again that eventually get a bunch of people into an uproar and lead to legislative action or ballot initiatives to stop ALL coyote hunting. Or dove hunting. Or trapping. You need to read the Sentry and be aware of all that is happening to revoke many of our hunting priviledges - dove, bear, coyote, lion....the list goes on and on.

Our kids are the future - let's let them have all the options we have. Arguing over a law that simply does not exist is wasted energy. We need to be on the same side. Maybe you don't like hound hunting - then please, just don't build kennels and put all the time and effort into it that I do. I don't hunt geese - and I don't train retrievers - but I sure as hell won't come on here and suggest that it should be stopped by stating "...I don't want people driving on my land, especially if they are putting out decoys...". The goose hunters that I know are very passionate about their sport - and I enjoy hearing about their success - I can't imagine any reason to take it away from them, or to suggest they have a fictitious law that allows just them to drive on my land without permission.

OK - I'll just sign off, as I'm just seeing red again and babbling.


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

You can drive to that brush pile to hunt pheasants with the landowners permission.


----------



## kdesq (Nov 22, 2005)

Prohibition of predator or hound hunting is not the issue. The proclamation makes it pretty clear, outside of deer season, you can drive off the trail in pusuit of furbearers. Also, according to the game warden I talked to, you can chase your hounds with a vehicle and off the trail/road as long as the dogs are on prey and the land is not posted unless you have permission. Doesn't matter if I like hound hunting or not, nobody should be able to drive on private property in such a callous manner. Drving to get a decoy bag, 5 pointer, or dead coyote is one thing, racing 40 mph accross a stubble field is another. The latter is not right.


----------



## houndsman (Jan 30, 2006)

For the life of me, I cannot understand why you insist on persuing this intentional misinterpretation of the proclamation. It's baffling....

If you OWN THE LAND, you can have an orgy and a motorcycle rally in July in an uncut wheatfield if you want to. Heck, instead of spraying Roundup, you can mix Permatol and spray it on your corn, if you so choose. But, you CANNOT PERSUE GAME WITH A MOTOR VEHICLE - even on your own land - even coyotes - even if your running hounds. Now, if you own the land, or have permission, you can shoot out your window at a coyote - but not at a deer (Hence the wording in the proclamation that you are bent on misinterpreting). You can also drive out and park your vehicle next to a brush pile and hunt pheasants right next to your new Yukon. If it's your land, you could drive across that stubble field to where hounds have a coyote bayed up. If you shoot a coyote on your land, you SHOULD be able to drive out there and retrieve it - it's YOUR LAND - maybe soil compaction and yeild loss isn't an issue for you. If you have traps set on your land, or are controlling coyotes on someone else's land, then you SHOULD be able to drive off trail if you have permission. If your hounds have a **** tree'd on your land, you can drive out to them - and you SHOULD be able to drive out to them - it's YOUR LAND!! But, you cannot PERSUE that coyote in a vehicle even if you owned land to the horizon in all directions! It doesn't matter if you are hunting coyotes or on a crop-tour, you CANNOT SIMPLY DRIVE ACROSS ANOTHER PERSONS LAND - EVEN IF IT IS NOT POSTED. Period-Dot. No Exceptions. Straight to jail and do not pass go.

If a game warden really told you that you could persue coyotes in your vehicle across someone else's land just to keep up with your hounds - and your really as concerned about this as you claim to be - then post his name on here and I will call and speak to him and subsequently report him if he is this wreckless. He would be flat-out WRONG! Think about what your suggesting here - if this were even remotely true, then anyone could lock in the hubs on their stump-jumper and drive anywhere they wish scouting for deer/ducks/coyotes/pheasants, etc. If a game warden pulls them over, they can simply state "...Dang it officer, you pulled me over and I was just about to catch up to that coyote! Didn't you see him running from my new Dodge Supercab? A couple more miles and a few more broken fences and I'd have had him!! I have an old long-eared bluetick gyp out here somewhere and she's coldtrailing that coyote - I'm legal..."

Post his/her name. Everyone should know who told you that you could persue furbearers with a vehicle - he/she is trouble.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

> Aircraft, Boats, and Motor-Driven Vehicles
> Aircraft, snowmobiles, and motor-driven vehicles may not be used to kill, chase, or harass wild birds or animals. In addition, aircraft may not be used to spot game and snowmobiles may not be used to flush wildlife.
> 
> It is illegal to shoot with bow and arrow or firearm while in or on a motor-driven vehicle. It is illegal to carry a firearm in or on a motor-driven vehicle with a shell in the chamber. The entire cylinder of a revolver is considered the chamber, requiring the revolver to be completely unloaded. It is illegal to carry any muzzleloading firearm in or on a motor-driven vehicle with a percussion cap on the nipple or powder in the flash pan.
> ...


http://gf.nd.gov/licenses/smallgameguide.html

Houndsman is right. No two ways about it.

While were on this subject can someone post the reg. that says you can shoot varmints from your vehicle? Ive heard that it is legal, but I cant find it anywhere in any regs. I thought it was illegal to have a shell in the chamber while in or on a motor vehicle, no exceptions.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Another example of the "slob hunter". As long as he doesn't have to hoist his fat butt out of the vehicle, who cares whose land he damages in his pursuit of "game". These individuals should hunt on game farms where they can do as they wish. We've got enough going against us as hunters, without pissing off landowners.


----------

